# About to become a smoker...



## squid (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My name is Emile Cooper, and I'm from a little town in Ontario, Canada called Wallaceburg. I'm about to be a smoker (wife bought me one for Fathers Day), so I'll be looking to the site to guide me through the way. I have a really good  technique to do ribs on the BBQ, but can't wait to try a slab in the smoker.

I raced motocross for a few years, but gave that up because I'm just too old and fat for that now. I stay in tune with the sport now through photography. I travel near and far to photograph the races, and have built a relationship with IMX and Inside Motorcycles magazine up here in Canada. I'm married with 2 kids (who all love my ribs). I hope to be  quick learner in the fine art of smoking, and will share my experiences along the way.

Emile.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome Emile, 
This site will have you up and smoking like a champion in no time!
KC


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome to SMF Emile. You can find lots of info and recipes here. I suggest signing up for Jeff's 5 Day Ecourse it contains lots of good info and is free. If you don't find what your looking for or have other questions just ask. Check out the 3-2-1 method for Spare Ribs and the 2-2-1 method for Baby Backs. Have Fun and Happy Smoking


----------



## krusher (Jun 10, 2008)

welcome!

your did the right thing by joining this sight, there is truly a wealth of knowledge here, im new to the art and have learned alot from here and I know you will to.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






feel free to ask away with the questions, you will get lots of expert advice


----------



## racemonkey (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome to the fun Emile!


----------



## jtribout (Jun 10, 2008)

Great to have ya! No dumb questions in this place. You'll have the best of best to help you along!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, a place where friends come to share. Thanks for the nice introduction. I'll be looking forward to your next smoke.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome!  This site has been extremely helpful and everyone has been so nice.  I'm sure that your experiences will be similar to mine.


----------



## 1894 (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum , you found a great place right here , I tell ya what 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




  I got close to a couple dozen relatives scattered around that province you call home and the rest of that great white north country 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Ever been to Unadilla in NYS ? 

Any who , welcome


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 10, 2008)

welcome to the site. just got my first smoke under my belt yesterday and couldn't have done it without the help from everyone on the forum. you won't regret signing up.


----------



## meowey (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  Enjoy the forums!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome to SMF Emile. Happy to have you here and look forward to sharing with you.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Emile,
What a great fathers day gift!!
Now you can take some EASIER photographs of your yummy first slab of ribs and post some Q-VUE!!
Try Jeffs rub....


----------



## kookie (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to the smf..............You found the right place to learn to smoke.............


----------



## squid (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the warm welcome guys. I can't wait for Sunday to try my hand at smoking. I think I'll do a rack of baby back ribs for the maiden voyage. 

I've been doing a bit of reading and looks like I need to get myself a good digital thermometer to go with the smoker.


----------



## squid (Jun 11, 2008)

I made it to Unadilla for the National 2 years ago. I would love to go again tis year, but I don't think I'm going to make it. Here's some photos ... http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v3...nals/Unadilla/


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2008)

Squid if your gonna do baby backs I suggest you scan over Jeff's How To's on 2-2-1 Ribs follow it and they should come out great. Good luck and Happy Smoking


----------



## dingle (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to the site Squid! Great photos, you take a mean pic. I cant wait until you put that photography experience to use on some great Qview!!
Hey have you ever heard of a little town called Chesterville?? I have a lot of relatives there.
Anyways..welcome.


----------



## 1894 (Jun 11, 2008)

Great pics Squid , my wife and I went there once several years ago , it was a little wet that year , we didn't even try to climb down that gravity cavity hill 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Had a blast watching though 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 That 2-2-1 method should be a great start for you and those ribs , little spray ( girls spritz 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  )  and foil after you see a little pull back from the ends of the bones , adding a little more of your spray into the foil to kinda steam them . Lot's of options for spray , just use a light mist of whatever sounds good. Have fun


----------



## keith54 (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome Emile, This is a great forum. Friendly helpful people all with the same interest.....making great smoked meat. Glad your here!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from a smoker in Windsor Ont. Great place this forum is. Enjoy it.
May all your smokes be thin and blue.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 12, 2008)

Emile, Welcome from across the river.  Pinewoods has you set up on info.  Also, Jeff's rubs are great start for many here. (a few $)   I expect some great q-view from a professional photog like yourself.  Good luck and ask questions.


----------

